# My New Income From Uk - Seagull Oyster Perpetual



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to present You my Oyster Perpetual homage, made by Seagull:










I'm very happy that Mr. R. D. Smith (look picture No.4) didn't like his 'China made' watch . This design is very sophisticated and elegant, and the only thing that may bother someone, is the brand and country. So I was lucky that my last bid was the winning one . Here it is:










The bracelet style is proper style with branded clasp:










The model on the back is again with G: G433G










, which suggests strange ETA-based movement. Yes, the suggestion was correct:










The ebauche is ETA, signed 2834-1, and with logo engraved on it. But the bridges look like real 'china made' with distinctive decoration.










Because the design is very near to the original, there's not much I can say about it, that was not said before - pure beauty |>

Hope You like it 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I do have a bit of a soft spot for homages like these - very nice mate, WIH! :thumbsup:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

A nice looking watch, was that the one that went for Â£30 on fleabay?.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That's not bad at all. Perhaps, just tighten the end links up a bit. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Alpha sells a few of these... any connection as far as you know?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Alpha sells a few of these... any connection as far as you know?


I think this one was made about 10 to 20 years ago. It was made in Tianjin using a Swiss ETA ebauche assembled and finished locally (hence not a Swiss Movement per se).

Alpha 'Oyster Perpetual' Day/Date style watches are more recent, as far as I know. The Sea-Gull ST16 movement was common in these for a long time but I don't know if that is still true. Such movements might actually be made in one of Sea-Gull subsidiary factories. Hard to be sure. Alpha is based somewhere in the vicinity of Hong Kong and probably source their cases locally.

Also I don't think the Sea-Gull has a screw-down crown as per the Alpha.

So probably no connection. The Oyster case is pretty common in China (and Japan and Switzerland, too)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Good point about the case back, a clear difference at least there. Like you said, it's a pretty widespread case style so there're more chances of not really being a connection.


----------

